# Merry Christmas



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I wanted to take a moment and just wish everyone a merry Christmas.

We may have our differences, but in the end none of that really matters.

I wish each of you and yours a very merry Christmas and a safe and happy new year.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Back at ya! Good job on finally hunting this year instead of just banking points and keeping this place lively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas folks. Opening stockings soon with our little girl. This will be the first Christmas shes able to understand and it brings new meaning to the day.

Hope everyone enjoys the holidays with their loved ones.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas, everyone! $h!tter was full.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Merriest of Christmas friends!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

A belated Merry Christmas back to all y'all! I think I may have had too much "Eggnog" Christmas Eve and lost a day somewhere. 😖


----------

